# Router turning machine



## Asle Schei (Mar 23, 2008)

From a book about routers I have found description of the use of "Sears router turning machine.".I wonder were it may be bought? Further I wonder if drawings for self made excists.

Regards Asle Schei


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Asle Schei


Are you talking about the one below, if so you can find them on eBay ,from 50.00 to 200.00 dollars..

http://www.routerforums.com/69307-post20.html

=========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Asle.


----------



## Asle Schei (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you very much for prompt reply.. It is the type shown in the thump nail I am thinking of. I do not know eBay, where may it be found?

regards Asle Schei


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Asle Schei,
Here in the UK trend was the manufacture of the router lathe, but they stopped making it in 2004. Sometimes they come up on www.ebay.com but not that often, it is probably worth if you want one to get it from the US ads i can not find a supplier here in the UK.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Asle

Below you will see a link to eBay, they list two for now but they have them listed just about al the time 

I had one along time ago, and last week I said I think I will get one just for kicks 
so I got one off eBay for 51.oo bucks that needs a bit of work but that's great for me because I do like to play with tools..  and rework them..

The one I got ▼
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260220267844

============
some they now have listed ▼
http://cgi.ebay.com/Router-Crafter-...ryZ75680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=731928&image=120487505&images=120486707,120486926,120487127,120487311,120487505,120487739&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=router+crafter&category0=

=======
aLSO check Craigslist in your town, with luck you will find one.
http://www.craigslist.org/about/cities.html
http://denver.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=CRAFTSMAN++router+&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max

=====




Asle Schei said:


> Thank you very much for prompt reply.. It is the type shown in the thump nail I am thinking of. I do not know eBay, where may it be found?
> 
> regards Asle Schei


----------



## Asle Schei (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi
I will thank all of you that kindly responded to my request. I found description of a home made version presented in Fine Woodworking 1991 by Norman Zentil "Spiral-Routing on the Lathe ". This looked very nice and very flexible so I decided to make one myself.

Regards Asle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Asle 

You can also find the kits / plans on eBay..at a good price.

==========



Asle Schei said:


> Hi
> I will thank all of you that kindly responded to my request. I found description of a home made version presented in Fine Woodworking 1991 by Norman Zentil "Spiral-Routing on the Lathe ". This looked very nice and very flexible so I decided to make one myself.
> 
> Regards Asle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a update on the one I got off eBay 

It had a item or two that was missing so I made my own, new idle cable wheel,handle crank,mounting hold downs,some bolts and washers,it had alot of rust on it but with some SOS pads it came out looking like new...now all the parts move free and easy. 

I pop in some pine and did a test cut with a 1" router and put on a small taper to the stock and it came right out on the button.. 

It's a easy jig to use and it's quick , the jig can hold a pattern right up front and the router will copy the pattern and put it right on the stock the same way.

All in all it was a good deal, now it's ready to go to work and that's coming up next.

===========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP

for Asle
===========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just two more snapshots 

The pictures show how to make a lock for the index head so it can be used to put in flutes, by just sliding the router up and down the rails,, the index head has marks 1 to 24 that can be used to setup the stock from 2 to 12 flutes...just by chucking up just about any router bit,,any bit will do the trick...




=========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more snapshots,,,this one started out as a old cedar fence post that I pulled out of the firewood stack out back.. 

Play time to get the hang of all the setting on the router lathe tool.. 

I just can't justify buying a new wood lathe when this one can do it all plus some...and it's real quick  with a pattern bolted on the front side of the tool it can copy and put on a taper quick and easy without making any firewood...


http://legacywoodworking.com/ProjectPlans.cfm


===========


----------



## aadaam2001 (Sep 15, 2010)

bobje thanx for guidence on spiralling


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alam

Your Welcome, it's fun tool for the shop  plus you can made your own knobs for many items in you shop..

====



aadaam2001 said:


> bobje thanx for guidence on spiralling


----------

